# Are these eggs DIS?



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, as stated in a previous thread, my tiels have bred and laid 4 eggs, the 1st egg hatched and sadly 3 days later the chick died. From what has been said it looks like my birds had a night fright as i wasn't aware that i needed to leave a light on (i did do a huge amount of research before allowing my birds to mate and until this forum never saw anything about leaving them a light on) i think they left the chick and eggs for the night. We knew 1 of the eggs had stopped developing very early on but 2 were developing fine. After the chick died i candled the eggs again and 1 of the fertile ones looked like it had stopped and the other was solid apart from the air pocket. I've managed to get a picture of it today after candling again to see if anything is happening. I can't see any veins or blood in there, and there is no movement or sound coming from the egg and today is day 21. My birds r still sitting on the eggs and being very protective but i really think its DIS. I daren't remove it tho just in case its not and i'm really really hoping its not. I've put a picture on so u can look and if anyone knows if it is DIS then i shall remove them tomorrow and let the birds try once more.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I had eggs that looked like that, and yes when i checked they were dis, have you thought of making a small viewing hole in the air cell just big enough to see what is going on, if everything looks good you just tape it up and keep an eye on it to make sure membraine dont dry out, what susanne told me to do was to lightly wet the membrane to check what state the veins were in if they are brown it is dis or in very critical condition, both mine were dis and there was a lot of fluid in the egg, that i didnt even go searching for the chick to see what condition it was in.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If those dark marks are on the outside of the egg also then I'd say yes, they are DIS.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

The Z shape smear on the outside is bird poo from the chick before it died.

I might try that today Nwoodrow.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I think they could be okay, if they are DIS it won't hurt to leave it a bit longer as long as they aren't smelly. I would leave them alone for the time being, if you make holes in the eggs you risk infection or making the egg lose moisture which could cause hatching problems.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

putting a veiwing hole is not going to cause infection, and checking on membrane status frequently will help with the moisture, you put tape over the veiwing hole in between checkups, if the chick isnt already dis, it doesnt cause hatching problems, just follow the steps *Susanne* gave me to do, and i gave you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They are DIS and I would toss then rather than leave them in the nestbox.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

Sadly the egg is DIS  I've now removed the last 2 eggs (the DIS one and the one that stopped developing after about a week) so fingers crossed they have another go.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

awww i feel horrible  My tiels are searching for the eggs


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

if this was their first clutch of the season you could let them go again, cockatiels can sit on a maximum of 3 infertile clutches (not raising chicks)


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm going to let them try again. 1 chick did hatch but only lived for 3 days  My female, Freddy isn't very happy with me anymore. She wont come anywhere near me and if i go up to the cage she turns her back on me lol. But it is very nice to hear them both chatting and singing away, they haven't been doing it much while they were sitting on the eggs.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well i wish you the best of luck hun.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a shame. What I usually do is leave the eggs even when they are no good with the parents until they realise they aren't going to hatch as long as they haven't gone bad that is. If they have and they need removing you can get plastic eggs (dummy eggs)
which you put replace the bad ones with. It just gives the hen more time to recover as cockatiels and stops you feeling bad if you take them away before they are finished with them. Ebay is a good place to get the eggs from, I find they budgie dummy eggs are a good substitute, as long as they are white and roughly cockatiel size they should do the job.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

I still have one egg which i have kept that wasn't fertile at all. Des has already tried to get on her but she just tried to bite him. He doesn't seem too fussed that the eggs have gone but Freddy, yet he was the main one doing all the sitting and feeding! If she is still upset tomorrow i'm going to put the egg i've kept back in. Is it normal for them to start eating the eggs? One of the eggs that had developed for about week and then stopped was broken and it looked like Des had been eating it?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes it can be quite normal if your birds are lacking in protien and calcium.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

They will only eat seed and brown bread, i've tried giving them everything they r allowed and they wont go anywhere near it! Freddy is the worst for not trying things, she wont eat anything thats wet but if she's out of the cage and someone is eating crisps, bread, toast or crackers she's there demanding some too lol but anything other than seed she refuses! They also have a cuttlefish and a mineral block. I did try putting a calcium substitue in her seed but she refuses to eat that too :/


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

try putting vitamin supplements and calcium supplemnsts into the water, they come in powdered form


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

There's a couple of liquid calciums you could get, either Zol-col D from Vetark or calcivet by The Birdcare Company. They can go directly into drinking water. You can order direct from the companies or some vets sell them/order them in or a large online company such as 24parrot.com does a large range including these. For a multivitamin you could get BSP drops by vetark, one droplet per 200ml of water.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice, i'll look into it all. Freddy presented to Des this morning so i think she's finally getting there! I'm so excited. I hope it all works this time round


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

WOOHOO!!! Freddy & Des just mated !!! 10 days and counting!!!!! Cant wait! x


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's the link to the vetark supplements, this is what most vets sell or can order in from their suppliers.

http://www.vetark.co.uk/pages/Supplements_2.aspx


----------

